# two sided soda bottle?



## coreya (Sep 11, 2010)

Found these at an estate sale that was picked over pretty good but could'nt resist these two, The two sided bottle is european but I have never seen one like it and any info would be appreciated. It has the following on one side "Inhalt Gostrrwen soda wasser aigner ??polosxirche austria" not sure of the first and last letters in some of the words as the embossing is weak. On the other side "vin aqua". The decanter I got just because its red and is or appears to be a wheaton or some such but no markings on base and blank on other side. The soda is 8 inches tall and the decanter is 11 inches. these were 2 bucks each!


----------



## Anthonicia (Sep 12, 2010)

Inhalt Soda Wasser means contents soda water....  Sorry I can't help you more.


----------



## coreya (Sep 12, 2010)

Ok after 12 hrs of research found this on the two sided bottle, It truly is one strange looking bottle!!!

 This rare double bottle is 7" high and comes from Austria. It was used many years ago for bottling mixed drinks. It was a great idea, but manufacturing the bottles cost much more than the contents, so they were only made for a short time. The German text on the bottle says that it contained mineral water and Austrian wine produced by the Aigner Brewery and Bottling Company of Gumpoldskirchen. The actual text reads: "Inhalt Ã¶sterrWein; Sodawasser. Aigner, Gumpoldskirchen, Austria 0.125l 6" On the opposite side, "Vin Aqua 0.125l."


----------



## jayclacton (Feb 19, 2012)

Hi  Im new to site but stumbled upon your forum..  I have an original of this bottle intact with contents.  I would like to find out more details including value if anybody can help.. Many Thanks  jay


----------



## surfaceone (Feb 19, 2012)

Hey Jay,

 Welcome and thanks for the spritzer news. I see you have it posted OVER HERE, as well



> ORIGINAL:  jayclacton
> 
> I was given this red wine / soda spritzer bottle from an ex serviceman who bought it back from Austria after WWII.  Can anybody give me any further information including a value please.  Many Thanks  Jay


 
 I'm not too up on Austrian spritzers. It is a nice novelty bottle, perhaps you could post additional views of the highlights.






 "A Rare Bottle From Austria $10

 This rare double bottle is 7" high and comes from Austria. It was used many years ago for bottling mixed drinks. It was a great idea, but manufacturing the bottles cost much more than the contents, so they were only made for a short time. The German text on the bottle says that it contained mineral water and Austrian wine produced by the Aigner Brewery and Bottling Company of Gumpoldskirchen. The actual text reads: "Inhalt 1/8l Ã¶sterr. Wein; 1/8l Sodawasser. Aigner, Gumpoldskirchen, Austria 0.125l 6" On the opposite side, "Vin Aqua 0.125l." A great addition to your bottle collection" From. 

 They're, apparently, still in BUSINESS.


----------



## jayclacton (Feb 19, 2012)

It has the same wording / embossed as per coreya posting, vin aqua etc..  I have a couple more pics but with the red wine in you can't see the writing very clearly at all.  Just thought it might be quite rare with contents intact.. Unfortunately the cap is a little rusty with no logo or writing visible..  Thanks for reply.  jay


----------

